# For those who are working... Do you get a bonus?



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

If so share.

I'd just like to know cause Im nosy...jk. Actually I've been working at my current job since August and I've just found out they dont give out bonuses, which is fine. We do have a x-mas party which consists of dinner, open bar and a raffle...fine, how fun. However, my boss just told me that because I am part of the management team, I need to come in early and host... WTF!!!

I now consider this thing another work day


----------



## SuSana (Dec 13, 2007)

Heck no...when you work for the gov't you don't get anything. Wait I take that back, their idea of a "bonus" is letting you have 4 hours for free to take off on either Christmas Eve or New Years Eve, but that also depends on who already has that day off.

At least your Christmas party has open bar, I would be happy with that, ours was on a Thursday, in the middle of the day, for 2 hours, we had to work before, and go right back to work afterwards.

It could be worse though.


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Heck no...when you work for the gov't you don't get anything. Wait I take that back, their idea of a "bonus" is letting you have 4 hours for free to take off on either Christmas Eve or New Years Eve, but that also depends on who already has that day off.

At least your Christmas party has open bar, I would be happy with that, ours was on a Thursday, in the middle of the day, for 2 hours, we had to work before, and go right back to work afterwards.

It could be worse though._

 
You've got to be kidding...a two hour x-mas celebration, then back to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dude that sucks.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow that's awful.

We don't get bonuses or a party so we just throw one ourselves. Ours is tomorrow night.


----------



## Willa (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been at this job for 1 year and a half
Last year, we had a diner outside, paid by one of the headquarter, but we kind of splited out 4 months ago, so I wasnt expecting any bonus (we had 125$ last year). 

My new boss is with us since 3 months, so from him neither I wasnt expecting one, but today he announced us that we will get 500$ for our good work.

From april to august, we were left without any direction. We're a small team, 3 persons (plus the boss) and we had to direct ourselves during that time. Soooo thats why we are getting this bonus.

Just in time, because I really needed that money.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish!! I work in Non-Profit (AKA...I'm poor, but I like to help people).


----------



## user79 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yep, I get a 13. month salary...it's pretty standard in many companies in Switzerland though.


----------



## Ciara (Dec 13, 2007)

I just got my bonus today!!!   Yayyyy!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 13, 2007)

hell no I don't get a bonus. I wish.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 13, 2007)

At the job I am at currently, no.  At my previous job, yes.  The amount depended on how well the company did that year.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_ ours was on a Thursday, in the middle of the day, for 2 hours, we had to work before, and go right back to work afterwards.

It could be worse though._

 
Exactly what we got!!!


----------



## Holly (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, I get 10% of my salary, and then all us supervisors (I work at Superstore, its kinda like Walmart) get a percentage based on the stores sales for the year.

Our parties are lame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have to pay to go to them, and it's mostly just for people who have kids.


----------



## meiming (Dec 13, 2007)

nope...unless i give myself money i already have, lol! I'm self-employed...no one give money but me


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 13, 2007)

I get a 13th month pay but it's given on contract renewal. Mine is every October, so by now, I've already spent most of it on frivolous pursuits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We also have a dinner & dance party annually and there's an open bar, raffle, expensive hotel food, etc. An all-over evening affair though you can still come dressed casually. I've gone to 2 so far and won in the raffle for both! Last year, I got a 32" LCD Samsung TV. This year, I got an iPod Touch (because our company is cutting costs boohoo!) I guess I have a lucky touch in office raffles!


----------



## *KT* (Dec 13, 2007)

As a manager, I get quarterly bonuses that are figured out as a % of the company's profits that quarter.  

Holiday bonus?  We all leave work at noon (employees only!) and go to a country club for champagne and lunch.  While there, we get handed an envelope with $50 cash in it.  We get paid for working until the party ends, which is usually by 3pm.  Usually when that's done a bunch of us head to a bar to spend the $50 cash we received at the party on having some real holiday cheer.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

After reading some of these posts I'm starting to appreciate the bonus I get.  I work for a family owned spa and we don't have a Christmas party because we are so tired of being with each other by the end of the year from servicing all parties that celebrate at our spa.


----------



## imoutofit (Dec 14, 2007)

Unfortunately, I'm not eligible to get a Christmas bonus because I got hired a month after the cut-off date to receive the bonus.  

Boo, I've been told that the company I work for hands out nice bonus checks for both PT and FT employees.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yep, I get a 13. month salary...it's pretty standard in many companies in Switzerland though._

 
Yeah but all in all I'd say Europe has it's shit together more than America when it comes to employees. When you work in America you're treated like property and here in Europe you actually have more rights than your employer. America is in the stone age.


----------



## captodometer (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't know yet, but not expecting one.  I've only worked here for a few months, so will find out when the clinic closes for the holiday at the end of next week.

They already bought us dinner at a really posh restaurant.  The clinic will be closed 5 consecutive days for Christmas.  And I suspect that we may all end up with a ham, turkey, or nice bottle of booze.

I'm a veterinarian; I don't think cash bonuses are customary in my career field.


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Yeah but all in all I'd say Europe has it's shit together more than America when it comes to employees. When you work in America you're treated like property and here in Europe you actually have more rights than your employer. America is in the stone age. _

 
I truly do appreciate getting an extra month's salary, don't get me wrong. That's like a big chunk I can put into savings right there. Which is great, because I'm saving up to buy my very first car!! I think at the age of 27, it's about time.


----------



## redambition (Dec 14, 2007)

at my old place of work, only certain departments were entitled to bonuses, and it was directly measured against sales/billable time/new customer numbers.

at my current work, everyone is eligible to receive a bonus, however it is contingent on the company meeting it's financial goals, and your own individual performance throughout the year.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 14, 2007)

No bonus for me. But that's because I'm self employed so I can't really afford to give myself one.


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yep, I get a 13. month salary...it's pretty standard in many companies in Switzerland though._

 
Thats freakin awesome...wish I lived in Switzerland. That must really come in handy during the Holidays.


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_I get a 13th month pay but it's given on contract renewal. Mine is every October, so by now, I've already spent most of it on frivolous pursuits. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We also have a dinner & dance party annually and there's an open bar, raffle, expensive hotel food, etc. An all-over evening affair though you can still come dressed casually. I've gone to 2 so far and won in the raffle for both! Last year, I got a 32" LCD Samsung TV. This year, I got an iPod Touch (because our company is cutting costs boohoo!) I guess I have a lucky touch in office raffles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you.


----------



## fingie (Dec 14, 2007)

At my job (bartender) this year we're getting gift certificates to the mall (probably $50 or $100)--good thing we have a Macy*s so I can get my MAC on!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Yeah but all in all I'd say Europe has it's shit together more than America when it comes to employees. When you work in America you're treated like property and here in Europe you actually have more rights than your employer. America is in the stone age. _

 
That's so true


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Yeah but all in all I'd say Europe has it's shit together more than America when it comes to employees. When you work in America you're treated like property and here in Europe you actually have more rights than your employer. America is in the stone age. _

 

I've never experienced this.. but if you say so.

I got a bonus, It wasn't much ,a few hundred dollars (in a Christmas card) and a really nice dinner with all the employees a week before Christmas. I also get things like..  socks with animals on them, and some other random "Generic' Gift.


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I've never experienced this.. but if you say so.

I got a bonus, It wasn't much ,a few hundred dollars (in a Christmas card) and a really nice dinner with all the employees a week before Christmas. I also get things like..  socks with animals on them, and some other random "Generic' Gift._

 
Now that's nice...i bet you didnt have to host the party either.


----------



## JGmac (Dec 14, 2007)

No, but my fiance's company hosted a Christmas party.  It included dinner, an open bar (beer), and they paid for us to stay in a hotel room that night (it was 90 miles away from home).

I thought it was very generous of them!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Now that's nice...i bet you didnt have to host the party either._

 
no, it was at some restaurant in town. I didn't even have to drive myself! haha. 
Its a non-profit too, I was really..really surprised.


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 14, 2007)

^^open bar=worth it!! 

I stopped working this past year to attend law school full time-- 
and I used to work for the government -for the previous nine years, so NO bonuses for us (don't ever want to piss off a taxpayer!!).
So I'd just be happy to get a damn turkey from someone or something at this point LOL  
My honey says that he can hear the "money sucking" sound whenever I am near...because school is so ridiculously expensive. Veeeerry funny of him, seeing as I will soon be earning much more income than he does.  Hehehe!!

Point is, if you get any sort of a bonus nowadays, be thankful!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_^^open bar=worth it!! 

I stopped working this past year to attend law school full time-- 
and I used to work for the government -for the previous nine years, so NO bonuses for us (don't ever want to piss off a taxpayer!!).
So I'd just be happy to get a damn turkey from someone or something at this point LOL  
My honey says that he can hear the "money sucking" sound whenever I am near...because school is so ridiculously expensive. Veeeerry funny of him, seeing as I will soon be earning much more income than he does.  Hehehe!!

Point is, if you get any sort of a bonus nowadays, be thankful!!_

 
Absolutely! The open bar will compensate me having to host. I just felt like I could go and relax, instead Im having to worry about being available if the bosses may need something, if you could understand that.


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Dec 14, 2007)

We get a bonus based on material shipped at the mid point of the year and at the end of the year.  It's not a gold mine but it's a nice little bump.  

Best end of year bonus I got was (no kidding) 20K.  Sadly the telecommunications bust put an end to that.


----------



## Willa (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trunkmonkey* 

 
_We get a bonus based on material shipped at the mid point of the year and at the end of the year.  It's not a gold mine but it's a nice little bump.  

Best end of year bonus I got was (no kidding) 20K.  Sadly the telecommunications bust put an end to that._

 
Wow!!!
Thats a lot

When I think of bonus, I just can't help myself thinking about the Chevy Chase movie where he waits for his bonus


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I've never experienced this.. but if you say so._

 
When I was working back home that's exactly how it was. I was even expected at all three jobs I had to do things outside of my job description such as make deliveries and paint the office.


----------



## red (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corv's Queen* 

 
_Yeah but all in all I'd say Europe has it's shit together more than America when it comes to employees. When you work in America you're treated like property and here in Europe you actually have more rights than your employer. America is in the stone age. _

 

Perception is not always reality my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A bonus is a discretionary thing, given out based on performance, mostly in the private sector. I'm totally against unions (as an example), as I see them as hindering a company's growth and ability to hire and fire employees that don't work as well as others. I don't see ourselves as been in the stone age, far from it -- we have a fairly low unemployment rate, this is good for America, people are working and not dependent on government hand-outs. That's the mentality, create an environment where people can easily find work, so they'll be self-reliant. If we were in the stone age there wouldn't be so many people knocking on our doors to come to this country, what do you think?
I welcome your opinion.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't get a bonus.  I have a government job.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 15, 2007)

I get a bonus along with "holiday pay" (time and a half) for working the extended hours the store has during the holiday season.  But it's all included in my paycheck so I get taxed on it.  Still makes for a nice check, but I wish they would do the cash in envelope way they used to.  

 Quote:

  America is in the stone age.  
 
I quite like being a caveman, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 15, 2007)

Corv's Queen is right... in Europe you also get real vacation time (not 3 days, but few weeks/months depending on how long you work), a lot of time off after you have a baby (and it's paid, too). So, yeah...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Corv's Queen is right... in Europe you also get real vacation time (not 3 days, but few weeks/months depending on how long you work), a lot of time off after you have a baby (and it's paid, too). So, yeah..._

 
Thank you!!!

And before anymore of you start flaming me for my opinion keep in mind that I am AMERICAN. My comments were not just pulled out of my ass. I can back them up with my past experiences.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_If we were in the stone age there wouldn't be so many people knocking on our doors to come to this country, what do you think?_

 
Take notice of the majority of the people that are knocking on your doors. Look at the places they are leaving. 

Also, America is a land of convenience and not opportunity. A sad realization that many immigrants learn the hard way.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Dec 15, 2007)

i dont get ANYTHINGGGG
seriously, since i am a part time employee (i work 20-25 hours a week, and go to school 5 days a week, so i cant work full time), i dont get any benefits. and they take advantage of that, imo. i dont get time and a half on sundays like full time does..... i work EVERY sunday. 
i dont get any extra on holidays - worked every holiday since ive been there (year and a half-ish). boooo

we do a secret santa thing, though. i guess its fun.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Corv's Queen is right... in Europe you also get real vacation time (not 3 days, but few weeks/months depending on how long you work), a lot of time off after you have a baby (and it's paid, too). So, yeah..._

 
It all depends on your employer, you will find shitty employers everywhere.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_It all depends on your employer, you will find shitty employers everywhere._

 
Nope. Here in Austria there is actually a committee that is devoted just to employee rights. I said it once and I will say it again, here you really do have more rights than your employer. If you are done wrong by your employer in the slightest then you file a complaint with said committee and they handle things with your employer.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 15, 2007)

hmm.. that sounds a lot like a Union.


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2007)

We have something similar in Australia - but the last government watered it down.

It's not a union (but we have those too), it's an independant, Government run office to ensure that employers don't try to remove basic entitlements that employees should be getting by law.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_It's not a union (but we have those too), it's an independant, Government run office to ensure that employers don't try to remove basic entitlements that employees should be getting by law._

 
Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that be similar to America's EEOC?


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I get a bonus along with "holiday pay" (time and a half) for working the extended hours the store has during the holiday season.  But it's all included in my paycheck so I get taxed on it.  Still makes for a nice check, but I wish they would do the cash in envelope way they used to.  



I quite like being a caveman, thankyouverymuch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
*grunts* in agreement.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love those GEICO commercials, btw.... that just made me think of them


----------



## rainy (Dec 16, 2007)

I work for what is considered a "high end" mall jewelry store, and people assume we are compensated accordingly, but really we're all making less than we would be at the cheaper places.  And no holiday bonuses, monthly bonuses only if we AND the store make our targets (which never happens because our management situation has deteriorated drastically) and no Christmas party - if we want to get together we have to plan and pay for it ourselves.  Seriously, a little employee appreciation really isn't that expensive, and I'm pretty sure it's tax deductible anyway.


----------



## COBI (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually, if it's about basic rights, it doesn't sound very different than our Department of Labor in the US.  Employees can file complaints with them regarding basic issues that violate current labor laws such as payment, withholding, time worked, etc.

Regarding vacations and such, I live/work in the US, and I get 6 weeks of vacation plus 2 weeks of personal/sick time.  I also get annual bonuses.  The standard employee gets 1-2 weeks salary for a year-end bonus.  I also received an additional 10% of my salary bonus this year based on special projects.

Most people that I know who do not receive real vacation time are not full-time employees or have been with their company under 6-12 months.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm suppose to get a bonus based on how our store does..but my job likes to fuck me over..so who knows what i will get


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 17, 2007)

I think Corv's point is that European employers are required by law to provide their employees with vacation benefits, etc.  Whereas in America vacation benefits are just that, benefits.  And if you aren't provided with vacation, there's no recourse (the EEOC isn't going to do anything about it).  It may sound like a Union, but it's not because these employee requirements are embedded in the countries' respective laws.  I'm sure there are pluses and minuses of both systems, but I've always thought I'd much rather work under the European System.

Oh, and I'm a student, so no bonus for me.


----------

